

Ask PG: Vim shortcuts for navigating HN? - stanley

Any chance we could get keyboard shortcuts integrated into HN?<p>Nothing fancy, just something simple akin to: http://www.google.com/experimental/
======
jrockway
Just install vimperator or conkeror.

It's called a user agent because the user controls it. Don't rely on site
authors to care about your special needs!

~~~
tfh
Vimperator is the only thing keeping me using firefox and not another browser.
The chrome version is just not as good.

~~~
bingaman
Same here...That said, Firefox is still a real dog in OS X compared with
Chrome and Safari.

------
joshfraser
cool idea, but no reason to wait for PG to do it. it shouldn't be hard to hack
up a greasemonkey script or a chrome plugin to add that functionality for
yourself. then once you've proven its usefulness, i'm sure PG would be happy
to consider adding the script to the site for everyone.

------
surki
If you are using Conkeror, you can use create a page mode, specific to a site
- <http://conkeror.org/WritingPageModes>

Conkeror seems to have a reddit mode already in place, may be you can cook up
a mode for HN - <http://conkeror.org/PageModes>

------
ostso
See
<[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=277099>](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=277099>);
-- the linked post doesn't seem to work for me, but the first link in the
first comment does.

------
gleb
We use and maintain this: [http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-
keyboard-short...](http://www.acunote.com/open-source/javascript-keyboard-
shortcuts#greasemonkey)

It's modeled on Google Experimental, and other Google/vi-style shortcuts.
Would love to see something like this implemented in HN codebase.

------
cschep
Vimium for chrome gets you closer anyway.

------
jpcx01
i'm a vim lover, but this request is just plain nuts

~~~
mullr
Why is it nuts? Gmail does this.

~~~
mhansen
The jQuery API docs have something similar with the up/down arrows.
<http://api.jquery.com/>

